# 12 Year Delivers Baby Brother



## mlouie90 (Aug 24, 2011)

Pretty awesome.
http://www.calgaryherald.com/delivers+baby+brother/5293552/story.html


----------



## firetender (Aug 24, 2011)

During my paramedic training where I had to observe deliveries in the hospital, my mentor, Dr. X, recapped all he had shown me during three deliveries that day into these words:



> Don't let the kid hit the floor!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 24, 2011)

firetender said:


> Don't let the kid hit the floor!



The OB kit has sticky gloves, right?  

This is pretty cool though, I see a future health care provider in the making.


----------



## Underoath87 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm not really buying the story.
Sounds like the mom was exagerating the kid's involvement and composure.


----------



## mlouie90 (Aug 24, 2011)

I see your point, but you never know though lol. Maybe he is very mature for his age and handles stress well. I mean he is reading medical books at age twelve.


----------



## Underoath87 (Aug 26, 2011)

mlouie90 said:


> I see your point, but you never know though lol. Maybe he is very mature for his age and handles stress well. I mean he is reading medical books at age twelve.



Probably one of these crazy moms who is already pushing her kid toward med school and sees this as an opportunity to get some publicity for her little Doogie Howser.

Sure, the kid may be very intelligent and read advanced books, but all that pre-teen maturity will fly out he window the second someone is faced with their own mother's bleeding vagina (barf).


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm not sure why childbirth has become an emergency medical procedure. I don't think the process has changed much in 10000 years, and back then women were squirting these kids out onto the ground in mesopotamia without tools more complex than bronze cutting tools and a rudimentary system of writing.

I'll have to second firetender and say that anyone old enough who has the hand eye coordination to catch a ball 75% of the time can probably safely deliver a child. Or you can squat over a trampoline and catch the kid yourself if you are so inclined :rofl:

I will share this link as my irrefutable evidence:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bssdsXIfO9M


----------



## Sasha (Aug 26, 2011)

sir.shocksalot said:


> I'm not sure why childbirth has become an emergency medical procedure. I don't think the process has changed much in 10000 years, and back then women were squirting these kids out onto the ground in mesopotamia without tools more complex than bronze cutting tools and a rudimentary system of writing.
> 
> I'll have to second firetender and say that anyone old enough who has the hand eye coordination to catch a ball 75% of the time can probably safely deliver a child. Or you can squat over a trampoline and catch the kid yourself if you are so inclined :rofl:
> 
> ...



I love that excuse. Dont forget what the mother/infant mortality rate was like back there in the fields of mesopotamia. 

Child birth isnt always a medical emergency, but it can be. 

I dont really buy the story either. But to each their own.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Aug 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I love that excuse. Dont forget what the mother/infant mortality rate was like back there in the fields of mesopotamia.
> 
> Child birth isnt always a medical emergency, but it can be.
> 
> ...


I should have added the qualifier of appropriate prenatal care. In this day and age there shouldn't be any mysteries crawling out of women's vaginas. Docs can usually identify at-risk deliveries and give appropriate preparation, but any kid that has good prenatal care has a minuscule chance of complications.


----------



## fortsmithman (Aug 26, 2011)

Underoath87 said:


> Probably one of these crazy moms who is already pushing her kid toward med school and sees this as an opportunity to get some publicity for her little Doogie Howser.



Or maybe the mom and or dad are involved in the medical field which is why they have the books.


----------



## Underoath87 (Aug 26, 2011)

fortsmithman said:


> Or maybe the mom and or dad are involved in the medical field which is why they have the books.



So she would have coached the kid on what to do, which the article failed to mention.


----------

